# Alphacool Eiswolf erweitern, Lüftersteuerung und Lüfter wechseln



## memisis (13. April 2019)

*Alphacool Eiswolf erweitern, Lüftersteuerung und Lüfter wechseln*

Guten Abend, 

ich hätte da einige fragen bezüglich Wasserkühlung.

Ich verwende zurzeit das "Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro AMD RX Vega M01", es hat laut Internet die Eiswind 12 als Lüfter eingebaut. 
Würde es sich lohnen diese mit z.B. den Bequiet Silent Wings 3 auszuwechseln? Oder eventuell anderen Lüftern? Oder sind die Eiswind schon leise / gut genug?

Abgesehen davon ist es mir leider nicht möglich die Lüftergeschwindigkeit einzustellen, sodass die dinger konstant bei 100% laufen.
Ich denke das liegt einfach daran das ich noch ein "MSI H97 GUARD-PRO" als MoBo verwende, oder braucht man für die Steuerung noch zusätzliche Hardware?

Ich habe vor auf die neuen Ryzen 3000 zu upgraden, falls es am MoBo liegt wäre das problem dann hoffentlich auch behoben.

Und meine letzte Frage wäre, ist eine WaKü für die CPU leiser als Luftkühlung? Ich habe vor ein kleines Gehäuse zu verwenden, zwar noch ATX, aber je kleiner desto besser.
Falls sich eine WaKü im kleinem Gehäuse sich besser eignen würde, meint ihr der eine 240 Radiator würde für die Vega + Ryzen reichen? (Sagen wir einfach mal die Ryzen läuft so heiß wie die 9700k)
Dann könnte ich anstelle einer ganzen AiO einfach einen "Eisblock XPX CPU" kaufen und es mit dem Eiswolf verbinden.

Vielen Dank fürs durchlesen und danke für eure Hilfe im voraus


----------



## drgiga (13. April 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf erweitern, Lüftersteuerung und Lüfter wechseln*

Also ich habe bei meinem i 7 9700K die be quiet Silent Loop 360 verbaut. Die ist ja auch mit Alphacool zusammen entwickelt wurden. Mir waren selbst die beiliegenden Pure Wings 2 zu laut und habe sie gegen die Silent Wings 3 Highspeed ausgetasuscht. Hat mich aber auch ca 60 Euro extra gekostet. Bei dir wäre es dann ja die kleinere Version mit den 2 Lüftern. Aber das war es mir aus Lärmschutzgründen  wichtig. Ist natürlich deine Entscheidung wie wichtig dir ein leiser Betrieb ist. Mir persönlich ist es besonders wichtig.

Bei der Lüftersteuerung weiß ich auch nicht so recht wie es bei deinem Mainboard aussieht. Aber theoretisch kannst du die Lüfter wenn sie 4 Pin (also PWN) Anschlüsse besitzen direkt ans Mainboard anschließen. Und dann im Bios die Lüfterkurve deinen Vorstellungen entsprechend regulieren und anpassen. Ansonsten gibt es natürlich externe Lüftersteueungen. Aber eigentlich sollten die Lüfter der WaKü mit Y-Kabel meines Wissens nach an den CPU Anschluss damit du mit der Temperatur der CPU auch entsprechend die Lüfter anüpassen kannst. Wie hoch diese dann drehen kannst du ja entscheiden. Zumindest habe ich meine 3 WaKü-Lüfter zusammen an den CPU Header angeschlossen und im Bios dann die Lüfterkurve angepasst. 

Ob eine WaKü leiser ist ist schwierig zu sagen. Ich hatte vorher einen unterdimensionierten bequiet Luftkühler. Der war schön leise, aber die Temperatur lag im Idle so um die 60 Grad. Das ist mir zu hoch gewesen. Daher die Wasserkühlung . Nun habe ich um und bei 30-35 Grad. Und die Lautstärke ist für mich kein bisschen lauter geworden. Aber es ist nicht immer gesagt, dass eine Wasserkühlung leiser oder lauter sein muss. 


Hoffe konnte dir ein wenig mit meiner Erfahrung helfen. Habe auch erst seit einiger Zeit mein neues System und lerne ebenfalls immer wieder dazu.


----------



## Patrick_87 (14. April 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf erweitern, Lüftersteuerung und Lüfter wechseln*

Also einen 9700k bzw Ryzen 3000 würde ich nicht mit einer Vega nur über einen 240mm Radiator kühlen. Ich glaube das ist ein wenig knapp bemessen. Diese ganzen Alphacool Aio's lassen sich doch umbauen und kombinieren oder ? Dann würde ich noch mindestens einen 360mm Radiator dazu nehmen. Also den 240er + 360er.
Ich kenne es nur von meiner ehemaligen Corsair Aio, dort wurden die 3 Lüfter an den CPU Kühler gesteckt und dann ging ein Usb Kabel ans Board und ein AIO Pump Kabel an das Mainboard. Die Lüfter wurden also nicht ans Board gesteckt. Weiß leider nicht wie das bei Alphacool läuft. Aber du könntest dir doch auch einen Fanhub kaufen, kosten doch kaum was.
Wenn deine Lüfter jetzt konstant bei 100% laufen dann ist da sicherlich etwas falsch angeschlossen.


----------



## Ace (14. April 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf erweitern, LÃ¼ftersteuerung und LÃ¼fter wechseln*

Also mit den Lüftern musst du selber Testen jeder empfindet die Lautstärke für Lüfter anders.
Du hast 4x 4 Pin Lüfteranschlüsse auf deinem Mainboard, und die sollten auch im Bios Regelbar sein.
Mit einem 240 Radi wird das ganze sicherlich zu Warm, ich hab auch die Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro AMD RX Vega M01 und dazu noch die Alphacool Eisbaer 240,
also 2x 240 Radi und das kühlt gut.
Ein 360 Radi würde auch noch gehen.Welches Gehäuse hast du vor zu kaufen?

Für deine Lüfter kannst du passend zu deinem Mainboard das Command Center runter laden,damit ist es auch möglich dein deine Lüfter anzupassen im Desktop Betrieb.
Findest du unter Programme.
Support fuer  H97 GUARD-PRO | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Deutschland




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## memisis (14. April 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf erweitern, Lüftersteuerung und Lüfter wechseln*

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe von euch allen! 

Vielleicht ist es nur Einbildung, aber anscheinend habe ich mich einfach nur zu Dumm angestellt im bios. Mit dem MSI Command Center habe ich alle Fans einfach mal auf Auto eingestellt, und bis jetzt scheint es wirklich um einiges ruhiger zu sein.
Das kann ich jedoch erst heute Abend genauer beurteilen, wenn die Umgebung etwas leiser geworden ist.

Ich weiß noch nicht welches Gehäuse ich kaufen will. Ich hoffe darauf das es beim Ryzen release auch direkt ITX boards zu kaufen gibt, dann würde ich eher auf ein ITX Gehäuse wechseln.
Also ich warte mit meiner Entscheidung auf den Ryzen release.

@drgiga ja dein post hat sehr geholfen, vielen dank dafür. Ich werde sehr wahrscheinlich demnächst auch auf Silent Wings 3 wechseln.

Echt schade das ein 240 Radiator wahrscheinlich nicht für CPU + GPU reichen wird, da werde ich wohl eine extra WaKü, oder eventuell einen Luftkühler hohlen, jenachdem was in mein zukünftiges Gehäuse passt.


----------



## memisis (24. April 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf erweitern, Lüftersteuerung und Lüfter wechseln*

Ich hätte da eine Frage
Welche CPU WaKü wäre denn empfehlenswert? 
Ich hatte die idee einfach ein 120mm CPU WaKü zu holen, das würde sehr wahrscheinlich in jedem Gehäuse als ausgangs fan hinten passen, während ich die 240mm GPU WaKü vorne oder oben anschließe.

Mir gefallen die NZXT Kraken M22 und be quiet! Silent Loop 120mm vom aussehen her.
Würde es sich lohnen direkt 3x be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM, 120mm zu bestellen? Oder sind die Lüfter an den Kraken / Silent Loop bereits gut genug?


----------



## Nacer (24. April 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf erweitern, Lüftersteuerung und Lüfter wechseln*

120mm sind absolut nicht zu empfehlen. Es sollten mindestens 240/280mm sein für die CPU. Ich persönlich würde eine 280 oder sogar 360mm empfehlen.. Mach die in den Deckel und den GPU Radiator in die Front. Den GPU Radiator wirst du i. d. r. nicht in den Deckel bekommen weil die AIO's viel zu kurze Verschlauchungen haben.

Mit die besten Lüfter kommen von Noctua, mit denen machst du nichts verkehrt. NF-F12 oder NF-A14 um mal zwei zu nennen.


----------



## memisis (28. April 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf erweitern, Lüftersteuerung und Lüfter wechseln*

Vielen dank für den Tipp, nachdem ich mich etwas umgeguckt habe, habe ich mir einfach mal 2x die Noctua NF-A12x25 PWM bestellt.

Ich hätte da noch eine Frage bezüglich der Fan Curve. Leider drehen die Radiator Fans auf wenn meine CPU warm wird, und nicht meine GPU.
Ich habe ein wenig gegoogelt und gefunden das man das problem mit zusätzlicher Hardware und Software lösen kann. 

Kennt ihr vielleicht außer Speedfan oder dem Argus Monitor software  womit ich das lösen kann? Der Argus Monitor ist echt super, aber ich hätte gerne etwas was man unten in der Leiste nicht sieht.
(Kein Speedfan weil es anscheinend probleme mit AM4 Boards hat, und da ich demnächst auf AM4 wechseln will, will ich später nicht noch mal nach einer Lösung suchen.)


----------

